

Equity for seed funded companies - wrench604

I am negotiating equity at a seed funded startup in NY (raised a large seed round of 3 million) for a lead engineering type role. They have a cto, 2 full time remote engineers, and about 5-10 contract engineers. What is an appropriate range of equity assuming I am taking a lesser salary (~120K)
======
symbion
Serie A ? If yes, 1% equity min, more if your direct boss is the CTO/CEO.

~~~
wrench604
not a series A, simply a seed funded company. My direct boss will be the CTO

~~~
symbion
2%-5% I would say.

